

The Big Idea That Can Revolutionize Higher Education: 'MOOC' - rblion
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/05/the-big-idea-that-can-revolutionize-higher-education-mooc/256926/

======
roopeshv
One more buzzword. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying coursera is a bad idea;
but people are going to label this all over the place.

